# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  HIFU oder Op. oder doch Brachy??

## HelmutG

Hallo an Alle,
ich bin 67 Jahre alt. Näheres siehe in meinem Profil.
Mein PSA stieg von 2,4 (Okt.05) auf 3,8 (Okt.06). Mein Urologe machte im Dez.06 eine Biopsie. Anfang Januar sagte er mir die Diagnose: PK! Mein GS ist (3+4)7. Seine Beurteilung: Bei - zumindest klinisch - fehlender Kapselüberschreitung und dem sehr guter AZ ist eine kurative Therapie anzustreben. Ein Knochenszintigramm und eine Thoraxuntersuchung waren unauffällig, Prostatagröße 26 g.
Die Empfehlung meines Urologen: Brachytherapie! Wie ich aber inzwischen von mehreren Ärzten erfuhr, ist die Brachy bei einem GS von 7 nicht mehr ratsam, allerdings würden dies zwei Ärzte trotzdem machen, wenn ich es unbedingt will...
Am 01.02.07 bekam ich eine Dreimonatsspritze (LHRH) und Casodex. Am 15.03. ließ ich meinen PSA kontrollieren: 0,27. 
Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich mehr zufällig auf die HIFU gestoßen. Wegen der angeblich etwas günstigeren Nebenwirkungen (Inkontinenz und Impotenz) würde mir diese relativ neue, erst ca. 11.000 mal angewendete Therapie gut zusagen. Vorteil der HIFU gegenüber Brachy ist auch, dass man dies noch ein zweites Mal machen könnte. Bisher hab ich leider noch keinen Betroffenen gefunden, der bei sich die HIFU machen ließ.
Durch die Dreimonatsspritze, die ich mir Anfang Mai noch einmal geben lasse, habe ich noch etwas Zeit, max. bis Juli/August um die für mich günstigste Therapie auszuwählen.
Ich stehe jetzt also vor der schwierigen Entscheidung: HIFU oder Operation? Die Brachytherapie hab ich eigentlich weitgend ausgeschlossen, weil mein GS zu hoch ist.
Was meint ihr? Wer kann mir raten?
Wer wurde mit HIFU therapiert?
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Kein Hifu*

Hallo Helmut,

bei Gleason Score 3+4 würde ich kein Hifu machen. Lies mal unter www.prostatakrebse.de unter Texten Nr. 46 die ersten Infos hierzu. Ich bin hier nicht der kompetente Betroffene am heutigen Tage, aber so viel weiß, daß Hifu nicht die gute Lösung ist.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

Hallo Helmut,

bitte Nr. 45 anklicken. Läuft unter Adobe mit 22 Seiten.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Hutschi,
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort und danke für den Tipp. Allerdings ist diese Broschüre schon von 2001 (damals erst 1000 Behandlungen, jetzt über 11.000).
Ich hatte mir aus dem KKH Harlaching schon die neueste Broschüre schicken lassen, die mich eben zur HIFU bestärkte. Und ein Arzt aus dem dortigen Ärzteteam hatte mich angerufen und mit mir länger geredet. Er meinte, ich soll diese Patienteninfo lesen und ihn dann anrufen. Ich könnte auch gerne dorthin fahren und er würde mir alles zeigen! Eigentlich kommt mir die Sache schon sehr vertrauenserweckend vor.
Aber du hast recht, ich werde mir das gut überlegen!

Es wäre halt schön, wenn sich hier drin ein Betroffener mit HIFU-Erfahrung melden würde...
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Helmut,
Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Hutschi an. Vor nicht so langer Zeit hatte unser Urologe fs sich hier im Forum nicht sehr positiv über HIFU geäußert. Ich habe nur für mich abgespeichert: HIFU, vergiss es. Soweit ich mich noch erinnere, sind die Nebenwirkungen von Inkontinenz und Impotenz sehr hoch.
Da Du einen relativ geringen PSA aber schon Gleason 7 hast, würde ich zuerst die Diagnoseschiene weiter verfolgen, um besser über Deinen PK Bescheid zu wissen. Mein Vorschlag ist:

1. Zuerst bei Prof. Böcking Uni Düsseldorf die DNA des Karzinoms bestimmen lassen. Dies gibt weiteren Aufschluss für die Therapiewahl und über die Aggressivität des PKs. Dafür kann das beim Pathologen vorhandene Material aus der Biopsie verwendet werden. Prof. Böcking ist preiswert, und die Kosten sind etwa halb so hoch wie für die pathologische Untersuchung.

2. Weiter ein PET-Cholin-CT durchführen lassen. Ich habe hierzu einen Erfahrungsbericht verfasst und nachstehend der Link dazu
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=716
Dies Verfahren (bessere Auflösung) ist dem Knochenszintigramm und dem normalen CT überlegen. Mit dem PET-Cholin-CT bekommt man auch eine Information, wie groß das Karzinom in der Prostata ist, und ob dies noch wahrscheinlich in der Kapsel ist. Dazu zeigt es im ganzen Körper Metastasen einschließlich in den Knochen an. Mit dem PET-Cholin-CT erhält man den besten Gesamtüberblick.

3. Gegebenenfalls noch ein pathologisches  Zweitgutachten machen lassen, falls nach obigen Diagnoseverfahren noch Widersprüche bestehen sollten.

Wenn sich nach PET-Cholin ergibt, dass der PK wahrscheinlich noch in der Kapsel ist, und Du ein Bestrahlungsfan bist, dann rate ich zur IMRT.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Helmut,
Gleason 3+4=7 ist kein Hinderungsgrund, die Seedsimplantation nicht zu machen. Sieh in mein Profil und da wirst Du sehen, dass dies auch in Berlin nach US-Standard sogar als Monotherapie erfolgreich geht.
Frohe Ostern
Hajoke

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Helmut,

die Aussage das bei Gleason 3+4 keine Brachytherapie mehr gemacht wird / werden sollte ist so nicht Richtig.
Evtl. wird es schwierig für eine SEEDS-Behandlung - aber möglich ist auch die und wird auch durchgeführt.Die HDR - Brachy im Aferloading ist aber auf jeden Fallnoch möglich.
Les dir mal mein Profil durch. Ich hatte fast die gleichen Werte wie du, wobei mein PSA noch Schlechter war und bei mir bereits alle Stanzen befallen waren
(G3)
Ich hatte mich damals ( vor 2,5 Jahren ) auch über die HIFU informiert. Nach einer Untersuchung wurde dieses Verfahren dann in einer Klinik die auf HIFU spezialisiert war für mich ausgeschlossen da der Tumor zu groß sei. Damals war HIFU wohl eher eine Therapie für Gutartige Prostatavergrößerungen und kleinste Tumore - im Anfangsstadium -
Bzgl der Empfehlungen..... die Operateure werden die OP empfehlen, Radioologen wohl die Bestrahlung und Brachy und jemand der auf HIFU spezialisiert ist dann die HIFU.

Ich kann nur betonen, das ich die HDR-Brachy ohne Komplikationen überstanden habe. Allerdings und das muß jedem klar sein, der eine Strahlentherapie macht. Potenzmäßig wird es nach ca. 2 Jahren eng und ohne Tabletten geht meistens nichts mehr.

Solltest du dich aber für HIFU entscheiden wäre es schön wenn du dich auch nach der Therapie hier melden und deine Erfahrungen kundtun würdest denn ggf. hilft es irgendwann einmal einen anderen Betroffenen bei seiner Entscheidung.

Dir viel Glück und Erfolg bei deiner Therapie !

P.

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Knut (tut gut!),
vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich werde mir deinen Erfahrungsbericht in aller Ruhe durchlesen.
"Prof. Böcking ist preiswert", bezahlt das nicht die Krankenkasse?
Zur HIFU hatte ich mich auf diesen Seiten schlau gemacht: 
http://www.hifu-planet.com/3_Deutsch/accueil.html. Und da sieht alles relativ positiv aus.
Zu "PET-Cholin-CT" werde ich meinen Urologen befragen. 
"IMRT", hm, wieder was Neues (für mich). Zu Bestrahlungen neige ich momentan eigentlich überhaupt (noch) nicht. Obwohl die mir damals bei den Metastasen meines Hodentumors sehr geholfen haben.
Vielen Dank und Frohe Ostern
Helmut

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Hajoke,
auch dir vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
Wie gesagt, zwei Ärzte würden es machen. Aber sogar einer davon riet mir zu Op.! Er sagte mir am Telefon, dass auch der Amerikanische Brachyverband die Therapie nur bis GS 6 empfiehlt. Stell dir vor, ich hatte schon einen Termin bei einem Oberbayerischen Brachypapst, kam nach Terminvereinbarung nüchtern zu ihm in die Praxis um mir gleich die Voruntersuchung machen zu lassen. Er guckte sich meine Werte (Histologie meines Urologen) an, und meinte, "Nein, Sie kann ich nicht nehmen, Sie sind nicht für die Brachy (oder seine Statistik?) geeignet." Mein langes Gesicht kannst du dir vorstellen!
Ich hab natürlich jetzt schon Angst vor der Brachy, zumal, wenn es schief ginge, keine Operation mehr möglich wäre, wie ich hörte. Dagegen ginge HIFU auch noch ein zweites Mal, und sogar auch nach anderen Methoden. Und das hat mich schon in Richtung HIFU bewegt.
Frohe Ostern
Helmut

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Patrick,
vielen Dank für deine Meinung.
HDR-Brachy empfahl mir auch der Brachypapst in Oberbayern. Er meinte, dafür gibts weltweit nur drei supergute Kliniken, und davon ist eine in Deutschland, und zwar in Lübeck! Da sitzt so ein ungarischer Professor, den er gut kennt. Und ich müsste 7 Wochen dort verbringen. Grrrrr...
Bei mir sind auch fast alle Stanzen befallen. 
"( vor 2,5 Jahren ) auch über die HIFU informiert." Ok, das Rad drehte sich weiter und die könnten inzwischen auch weiter vorangekommen sein? Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass die bei einer Untersuchung feststellen, dass ich ebenfalls nicht geeignet bin. Aber Anschauen kostet (vielleicht) nix, oder?
Bei HIFU soll potenzmäßig natürlich auch nicht alles perfekt verlaufen. Ich glaub, ich hab was von etwa 55% Impotenz gelesen.
Natürlich werde ich weiterhin hier bleiben, und wenn ich mich wirklich für die HIFU entscheide (???), werde ich gerne einen Erfahrungsbericht hier rein schreiben, ganz klar!
Schöne Feiertage
Helmut

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Helmut,

die Information, welche Du zur HDR Brachytherapie erhalten hast bezüglich der 30 Tage Aufenthalt in Kiel z. Bsp. ist so nicht richtig. Die 30 malige perkutane Aufsättigung (lyrische Umschreibung der Bestrahlung von außen nach HDR Brachy) kann wohnortnah geschehen. Kiel hat sicher viel Erfahrung mit der HDR Brachy, denke jedoch auch das Städt. Klinikum in Offenbach, Prof. Tunn ist eine Kapazität auf diesem Gebiet mit langer Erfahrung, genauso wie auf dem Gebiet der Hormonmodulation. 

Mit meinen Beitrag helfe ich Dir nicht bei der Findung der für Dich besten Therapie, sondern will Dir akkurate Informationen zur HIFU geben. Solltest Du Kontakt mit HIFU behandelten Männern wünschen, würde ich versuchen diesen herzustellen. 

Ansonsten biete ich Dir die unten aufgeführten Informationen zur HIFU an.

Günter 

HIFU hat das selbe Problem wie jede andere lokale Therapie. Nicht erkannte extrakapsuläre Ausdehnung bedeutet, eine Heilung wird nicht erfolgen können. Bei HIFU kommen noch zwei Komponente hinzu, die sich bei Prostatatektomie günstiger gestalten. Die Absetzungsränder werden bei HIFU nicht gesehen und es muß ein Sicherheitsabstand zum Kapselrand gewahrt werden. Günstiger ist bei HIFU die intraoperative Situation und die Wundheilung. Deshalb wird HIFU von verantwortlichen Ärzten, wie im Stadkrankenhaus München-Harlaching auch nicht empfohlen, wenn durch eine Prostatatektomie Heilung wahrscheinlich ist. Die HIFU Therapie ist schonender als die operative Entfernung der Prostata und hat dort ihren Stellenwert, wo Komorbiditäten sie angezeigt sein lassen, wo es der Wunsch des Patienten ist nebenwirkungsärmer behandelt zu werden , wo es um eine schonende Reduzierung der Tumormenge geht oder wo nach vorausgegangener Therapie jeder Art eine salvage Therapie durchgeführt werden soll. 

Zur Wirkung der HIFU kann ich Dir diese 5 Jahresdaten nennen - 

*Nach HIFU hatten bei niedrig- und mittelgradigem PCa: 81% einen stabilen PSA Wert, 93% negative Biopsien und 95% ein tumorspezifisches Überleben (bei präoperativem PSA 4 -10 war die Überlebensrate 86%).* *Hochrisiko Patienten hatten eine 5 Jahre Überlebensrate von 81%.* 

Zu den Nebenwirkung kenne ich diese Daten -

Günter

*Ergebnisse einer prospektiven Studie aus München-Harlaching -*

10 Jahre Erfahrung mit hochintensivem fokussiertem Ultraschall (HIFU) als lokale Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms (PCa): Profil der Nebenwirkungen
Stefan Thueroff*, Katharina Knauer, Christian Chaussy, Muenchen, Germany

NebenwirkungenPrimäre HIFU mono2. HIFUHIFU salvage nach Op.HIFU salvage nach Bestrahlung HIFU salvage nach mehrfacher lokaler VorbehandlungPatientenzahl1.07815630840Katheter (Tage, median)54474Erektile Dysfunction (%)5575100100100Infektion Urinaltrakt (%)9,515,213,68,718,3Stress Inkontinenz > 3 Mon. (%)1,72,2192939TURP nach HIFU (%)525505Rektal-urethrale Fistel (nach 1999) 
















n = 2n = 1n = 2n = 1n = 5

----------


## Winni.da

Hallo Helmut,
die Größe deiner Prostata ist ideal für eine HIFU.
Aber "fast alle Stanzen befallen" ist genau das Gegenteil von ideal. Da würde ich von einer HIFU absehen.
Gruß Winni

----------


## LudwigS

> Bei mir sind auch *fast alle* Stanzen befallen........


Da, lieber Helmut, läuten bei mir bez. Seeds, aber auch Hifu, die Alarmglocken, auch bezüglich des Gleasonscores.
Mir wäre das zu heiss.
Ich würde da erst richtige saubere Diagnose machen, die Kapsel checken.
Möglicherweise wird das aber durch die schrumpfende Prostata wegen des Hormonentzuges erschwert.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Helmut,

möchte auf einige Punkte eingehen die du geschrieben hast um dir, *aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen und Kenntnisse* etwas über die HDR-Brachy
mitzuteilen.

a) Du hast Recht, nach einer Strahlentherapie wäre eine OP zwar noch
    Möglich, aber mit erheblichen Risiken behaftet.

b) Die Aussage des Arztes bzgl. der SEEDS sollte man mit Hochachtung
    bewerten !
Sieh es mal so: Wenn er seine Statistik versaut, wäre deine Behandlung
fehlgeschlagen. Und mir ist ein Arzt lieber der mir sagt, die Therapieform
ist für sie doch nicht geeignet, als wenn von Vornherein nicht Unerhebliche
Zweifel bestehen würden.
    Auch ich hätte lieber einen ambulanten Eingriff gehabt und die Sache
    damit hinter mich gebracht.
    Aber die Ärzte hatten mir auch erklärt das sie sich aufgrund des Umfangs
    des Tumors und seiner Aggresivität ( Niedriger PSA und hoher Gleason =
    sehr aggresiv !? ) gegen einen Einsatz von SEEDS aussprechen würden.

c) Bei der HDR-Brachy erhältst du entweder die inneren Bestrahlungen
    zuerst, oder aber erst die äusseren und dann 2-3 x die innere Be-
    strahlung.

Bzgl. der "Experten" auf diesem Gebiet gehen ggf. die Meinungen auseinander. Ich habe mich im Westdeutschen Prostatazentrum ( Klinik am Ring ) in Köln behandeln lassen, 
( weil ich hier im Vorfeld eine wirklich umfassende und kompetente Beratung
  bekam, man auf alle meine Fragen und Bedenken einging, auch mein Haus-
  arzt über die Gespräche mit mir umfassend informiert wurde und der Leiter
  der Strahlenklinik einer großen Klinik hier am Ort, Prof. Ruhland als ausge-
  zeichneten "Strahlentherapeuten" bezeichnet hat. )
die äussere Betrahlung erfolgte im Medizincenter Bonn ( Prof. Ruhland )
5 x die Woche über 7,5 Wochen.
Ich hätte dies auch lieber hier in einer Strahlenklinik machen lassen, aber das war nicht möglich.
So habe ich mich jeden Morgen in Dortmund in den ICE gesetzt, bin nach Bonn gefahren, mit dem Taxi in die Klinik. Gut organisiert, kam sofort dran. Ca. 5 Minuten Bestrahlung... zurück nach Bonn in die Innenstadt, gefrühstückt, wieder in den ICE, und dann Mittags zur Arbeit ( hatte mich nicht krankschreiben lassen und wollte die Ablenkung ! ) 
Daran siehst du das ich die Bestrahlung wirklich sehr gut Überstanden habe,
ich hatte keine Nebenwirkungen oder irgendwelche Komplikationen.

1 Woche nach der letzten äusseren Bestrahlung ging es dann an die innere
Bestrahlung. Da wird dir dann in ( einer leichten ) Vollnarkose der Strahlenträger direkt in die Prostata eingebracht. Aus Versicherungstechnischen ( Abrechnung ) Bedingungen musste ich jeweils
3 Tage dableiben.
Ablauf war so: Mittwoch Nachmittag in die Klinik, Zimmer bezogen. Kurze
Besprechung mit den Ärzten, dann Ruhe. Donnerstag Behandlung, ( lediglich
der verplasterte Damm wies mich darauf hin ) Freitag nach Visite zur freien Verfügung und Samstag nach der Visite nach Hause.
Dies 3 x hintereinander.
Ich hätte eine AHB bekommen, aber wollte ich nicht, mir ging es gut.

*Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es bei euch in Süddeutschland mittlerweile auch Kliniken gibt die die Brachytherapie durchführen.
- ich meine damals gehört zu haben, das in München eine Klinik wäre -
 Für mich war die Fahrerei auch kein Thema, genügend Leute fahren morgens 2 Std. zur Arbeit, ich halt zur Behandlung.

Ich möchte mit den o.a. Zeilen auch nicht die Behandlungsform "schönreden" sondern nur darstellen, wie es mir ergangen ist und ich weiß von einigen Mitbetroffenen das sie die HDR-Brachy ähnlich komplikationslos überstanden haben.

Nochmals Helmut, alles Gute für deine Entscheidung und dann viel Glück und Erfolg damit !

P.


*

----------


## LudwigS

> c) Bei der HDR-Brachy erhältst du entweder die inneren Bestrahlungen
>     zuerst, oder aber erst die äusseren und dann 2-3 x die innere Be-
>     strahlung


Hallo Patrick, deine Ausführungen haben meine Zustimmung - bis auf die Tatsache, dass deine Therapie nicht HDR-Brachy ist, sondern eine Kombinationstherapie aus HDR-Brachy (Afterloading) und Äusserer Bestrahlung.

Brachy (griech.) bedeutet kurzstrahlend und das machen beide, LDR (Low Dose Rate) - Brachy (Seeds) und HDR (High Dose Rate) - Brachy (Afterloading).

In den USA ist bei Fällen wie deinen auch die Kombination LDR-Brachy + Äusserer Bestrahlung verbreitet, in der Charite in Berlin macht man das wohl auch. 
Oft erfolgen diese Kombitherapien auch mit begleitendem Hormonentzug.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Huschi

Hallo Helmut,
auch uns ist die Therapieentscheidung nicht leicht gefallen. Wir haben uns für HIFU entschieden. Die Behandlung (beidseitig) wurde Anfang November 06 durchgeführt. Nach drei Tagen konnte mein Mann das Krankenhaus wieder verlassen. Mit Inkontinenz gab es keinerlei Probleme.
Der PSA-Wert (siehe Profil) macht uns zuversichtlich. Allerdings findet die Kontrollbiopsie erst im Mai statt. Dann haben wir hoffentlich einen Anhaltspunkt, ob unsere Entscheidung die richtige war.
Alles Gute und ein schönes Osterfest
Huschi

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo und vielen Dank an Alle! 
Hab mich sehr gefreut, dass ich auf meinen Beitrag so viele Zuschriften bekomme. Ich werde jede beantworten... 
Ein schönes Osterfest und viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Ludwig,

um es dann ganz genau zu machen:

Meine Therapie wurde / wird von der Klinik bezeichnet als
"HDR (HochDosisRatio ) Brachytherapie im Afterloading"

Abgerechnet wurde nach Hauptdiagnose C61 = Bösartige Neubildung der
Prostata
8-525.12:
Sonstige Brachytherapie mit umschlossenen Radionukliden:
Interstitielle Brachytherapie mit Volumenimplantation von entfernbaren
Strahlern in mehreren Ebenen: Hohe Dosierung
Dazu noch die
5836 ( 38 x )
Bestrahlung mittels Beschleuniger mit bis zu zwei Strahleneintrittsfeldern
unter Anwendung von vorgefertigten, wiederverwendbaren Ausblendungen
je Fraktion.

So und nun auch von mir, allen Mitlesern hier schöne Ostertage, ich hoffe,
diejenigen die ihre Therapie noch vor sich haben können etwas abschalten
und Kraft tanken um die Probleme anzugehen.

P.

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Günter,
vielen Dank, du scheinst ja ein Profi zu sein!?




> Hallo Helmut,
> Solltest Du Kontakt mit HIFU behandelten Männern wünschen, würde ich versuchen diesen herzustellen. 
> 
> Statitik der Nebenwirkungen *aus München-Harlaching*


Ja, ich hätte gern Kontakt zu mit HIFU behandelten Männern! Zu "Huschi" versuche ich selbst eine Verbindung aufzunehmen.

Die Statistk ist sehr interessant. Jetzt wäre es noch schön, wenn es einen ähnlichen Vergleich zwischen HIFU, Operation und Brachy gäbe!?
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Helmuth,

gib doch mal bei Google HIFU ein. Da gibt es eine Seite da tauschen sich
Betroffene aus, viele davon sind in München behandelt worden. Ggf. bist du
dort gleich " an der Quelle " mit für dich wesentlichen Informationen.

P.

----------


## HelmutG

> Hallo Helmut,
> die Größe deiner Prostata ist ideal für eine HIFU.
> Aber "fast alle Stanzen befallen" ist genau das Gegenteil von ideal. Da würde ich von einer HIFU absehen.
> Gruß Winni


Hallo Winni,
danke für deine Meinung.
Hier der Befund und der Bericht meiner Biopsie:
_Mikroskopischer Befund:_
_1. Auf Schnittstufen von den Stanzzylindern zeigt sich überall ein fibromuskuläres Stroma mit dort eingelagerten lobulär gegliederten Prostatadrüsen mit zweischichtigem, selten atrophischen Epithel. Herdförmig auch zystische Drüsen und Abschnitte mit rein myomatöser Proliferation, fokal auch atrophische Drüsen._
_2. Auf Schnittstufen von den Zylindern der linken Seite zeigen sich lobulär gegliederte Prostatadrüsen wie rechts beschrieben. Stellenweise zwischen diesen Drüsen immer wieder Infiltrate aus kleinen bis mittelgroßen einschichtigen Drüsen, die manchmal miteinander zu konfluieren scheinen._
_Kritischer Bericht:_
_Die vorliegenden Befunde entsprechen_
_1. einer adeonomyomatösen Prostatahyperplasie._
_2. einer Infiltration durch ein mäßig differenziertes uniformes glanduläres Adenocarcinom der Prostata, histologischer Score nach Gleason (3+4)=7. Der Tumor unter 2. ist fast in allen Anschnitten nachweisbar._

Ich versteh zwar nix davon, aber mir schwant dabei trotzdem nichts Gutes. Also garnicht ideal!
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Ludwig, danke.




> Da, lieber Helmut, läuten bei mir bez. Seeds, aber auch Hifu, die Alarmglocken, auch bezüglich des Gleasonscores.
> Mir wäre das zu heiss.
> Ich würde da erst richtige saubere Diagnose machen, die Kapsel checken.
> Möglicherweise wird das aber durch die schrumpfende Prostata wegen des Hormonentzuges erschwert.
> Gruss Ludwig


Aha, eine "richtige saubere Diagnose", (die Kapsel checken) würde die nicht sowieso vor einer HIFU-Behandlung (oder auch Brachy) gemacht werden? Es ist ja unglaublich, auf was da der Patient selbst alles achten muss!

Mein Urlologe sagte: "Lass die Brachy machen, gleich nebenan ambulant." Ich war dort, und dann erfuhr ich (so nebenbei), dass meine Krankenkasse (Barmer) die Brachy nur bei stationären Aufenthalt bezahlt. Ich müsste dann die Brachykosten (ca. 7.500 Euro) selbst bezahlen. Da bin ich dann stutzig geworden.
Der Brachyspezialist von München Großhadern würde mir eine ganz normale Operation, die allein in Großhadern über 400 mal im Jahr gemacht wird, empfehlen.
Ich schwankte noch und so stieß ich auch auf die HIFU, die inzwischen weltweit 12.100 mal angewendet wurde. Den Königsweg wirds wohl nicht geben, aber ich suche halt nach der besten Lösung für mich. Ich dachte, ich schau mir mal demnächst in München-Harlaching die HIFU an und rede mit den Leuten dort. Zuvor wollte ich mich halt noch hier drin in diesem Forum informieren und Erfahrungswerte sammeln.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Patrick, danke für deine ausführliche Info.




> Hallo Helmut,
> a) So habe ich mich jeden Morgen in Dortmund in den ICE gesetzt, bin nach Bonn gefahren, mit dem Taxi in die Klinik. Gut organisiert, kam sofort dran. Ca. 5 Minuten Bestrahlung... zurück nach Bonn in die Innenstadt, gefrühstückt, wieder in den ICE, und dann Mittags zur Arbeit ( hatte mich nicht krankschreiben lassen und wollte die Ablenkung ! ) ...
> 
> *b) ... Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es bei euch in Süddeutschland mittlerweile auch Kliniken gibt die die Brachytherapie durchführen.*
> *- ich meine damals gehört zu haben, das in München eine Klinik wäre*


zu a) so hatte ich es 1987 bei der Betrahlung gegen meine Metastasen (beim Hodentumor) auch gemacht.
zu b) ja in München-Großhadern machen sie die Brachy seit zwei Jahren. Aber selbst dieser Arzt empfahl mir eine normale Op.! HDR-Brachy machen sie nicht, glaub ich. In Landshut wird die normale Brachy nur ambulant gemacht. In einer anderen Südbayerischen Stadt setzten sie bei einem Patienten die Seeds falsch ein, und der hat jetzt große Probleme!! Drum bin ich momentan garnicht mehr so begeistert von Brachy, seit ich dies erfuhr.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Huschi,
schön dass ich hier auch jemand treffe, der mit HIFU behandelt wurde. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!



> Hallo Helmut,
> auch uns ist die Therapieentscheidung nicht leicht gefallen. Wir haben uns für HIFU entschieden. Die Behandlung (beidseitig) wurde Anfang November 06 durchgeführt. Nach drei Tagen konnte mein Mann das Krankenhaus wieder verlassen. Mit Inkontinenz gab es keinerlei Probleme; die Potenz hat sich bisher nicht eingestellt.
> Der PSA-Wert (siehe Profil) macht uns zuversichtlich. Allerdings findet die Kontrollbiopsie erst im Mai statt. Dann haben wir hoffentlich einen Anhaltspunkt, ob unsere Entscheidung die richtige war.
> Alles Gute und ein schönes Osterfest
> Huschi


Was hat euch veranlasst, der HIFU zu vertrauen? Kanntet ihr jemand persönlich, der es auch machen ließ? 
Ich drücke euch sämtliche Daumen, dass die Kontrollbiopsie die besten Ergebnisse bringt!
Deinem Mann gehts jetzt gut? Ich würde mich gern mal mit ihm unterhalten...
Viele Grüße und schöne Feiertage
Helmut

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Patrick,



> Hallo Helmut,
> gib doch mal bei Google HIFU ein. Da gibt es eine Seite da tauschen sich
> Betroffene aus, viele davon sind in München behandelt worden. Ggf. bist du dort gleich " an der Quelle " mit für dich wesentlichen Informationen.
> P.


Ja, das hab ich gemacht, aber leider nur diese nicht sehr aktuelle Seite gefunden: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa.../the_hifu.html
Der letzte Eintrag ist über ein Jahr alt!
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Helmut,

Ich möchte noch einmal darauf hinweisen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht die Energien in die Therapiesuche zu stecken, sondern weitere Diagnoseschritte zur Abklärung, ob der PK noch in der Kapsel ist oder nicht, vornehmen. Da bei Dir alle Stanzen positiv waren, ist der niedrige PSA-Wert ungewöhnlich. Deshalb mein Vorschlag die DNA bestimmen zu lassen. Du muss besser über Deinen PK Bescheid wissen und dann ist es leichter, die besten Therapiemöglichkeiten zu diskutieren.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Knut,



> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> Ich möchte noch einmal darauf hinweisen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht die Energien in die Therapiesuche zu stecken, sondern weitere Diagnoseschritte zur Abklärung, ob der PK noch in der Kapsel ist oder nicht, vornehmen. Da bei Dir alle Stanzen positiv waren, ist der niedrige PSA-Wert ungewöhnlich. Deshalb mein Vorschlag die DNA bestimmen zu lassen. Du musst besser über Deinen PK Bescheid wissen und dann ist es leichter, die besten Therapiemöglichkeiten zu diskutieren.
> Gruß Knut.


Hm, ich dachte die Diagnose wäre abgeschlossen, so sagte es mir jedenfalls mein Urologe.
"ob der PK noch in der Kapsel ist"? Dazu mein Urologe in seinem Bericht: "Bei - zumindest klinisch - fehlender Kapselüberschreitung und bei dem doch sehr guten AZ des Patienten ist sicherlich eine kurative Therapie anzustreben."
Die DNA bestimmen, ich dachte, das braucht man nur zur Verbrechensaufklärung? Aber ich sah gerade bei Wikipedia, dass damit auch die genetischen Grundlagen einer bereits bestehenden Krankheit aufgeklärt werden können. Würde das der Urlogole machen?
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Helmut,

Ich dachte bei Deiner Antwort an Ludwig, dass Du begriffen hattest, dass auf der Diagnoseseite noch Handlungsbedarf besteht. Ludwig gehört im Forum zu den sehr erfahrenen Teilnehmern mit einem sehr großen fachlichen Wissen, und wenn er in Deinem Thread Dir etwas schreibt, dann solltest Du Dich unbedingt damit befassen. Auch Ludwig rät Dir, die Situation Deines PKs insbesondere um die Kapsel unbedingt abzuklären, wobei dies mit jedem Tag bei Dir schwieriger wird, wegen der begonnenen Hormonblockade. Diese läßt Deinen PK und eventuelle Metastasen schrumpfen, so dass die bildgebenden Verfahren wie PET-Cholin-CT oder MRT nicht mehr ansprechen. Die DNA gibt weiter Aufschluss über die Aggressivität Deines PKs. Ich hatte ja schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht: Gleason 7, niedriger PSA und alle Stanzen positiv, da stimmt etwas nicht, da ist meiner Meinung nach Klärungsbedarf.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Patrick

> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> Ich hatte ja schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht: Gleason 7, niedriger PSA und alle Stanzen positiv, da stimmt etwas nicht, da ist meiner Meinung nach Klärungsbedarf.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Helmut,
wie ich dir ja schon geschrieben hatte, sind unsere Befunde fast gleichwertig
und daher habe ich mir jetzt mal meinen "Prostata-Ordner" geschnappt um
mir die damaligen Bewertungen noch einmal ins Gedächtnis zu führen.

Vorab muß ich nochmals auf die Bezeichnungen "Haustierkrebs" und "Raubtierkrebs" eingehen.
Du hast bestimmt davon gehört / gelesen das es Menschen gibt, die *mit*
ihrem Prostatakrebs sterben und nicht *an* ihm. Diese Tumore wachsen sehr sehr langsam und haben nur einen geringen Aggresivitätsanteil.

Der sog. "Raubtierkrebs" ist als sehr aggressiv einzuschätzen (G3) und zeichnet sich meist durch einen sehr niedrigen PSA aber hohen Gleason-Score aus.

Diese Form des Tumors scheint bei uns vorzuliegen.... ohne dir jetzt irgendwelche Angst machen zu wollen.

Aufgrund meines Biopsieergebnis wurde mir von einem sehr renommierten Urologen, der auch in den entsprechenden Foren im IN oft erwähnt wird,
folgendes erklärt:
*"Ein Gleason Score von 3+4 bei vergleichsweise geringen PSA und Ausbreitung über das gesamte Organ ( Prostata )deutet
auf eine sehr aggressive Tumorform hin. Meist wird der Gleason Score
nach einer OP und pathologischer Begutachtung des Präparates höher gesetzt !"
*
Das vor der Behandlung erstellte Nomogram ergab eine *Wahrscheinlichkeit
*für die Ausbreitung über die Prostata hinaus von 48 % und eine *Wahrscheinlichkeit* für einen Lymphknotenbefall von 9 %.

*Zum Glück hat sich dann bei den folgenden Untersuchungen bzw. der
Lymphknotenentnahme im Becken herausgestellt das weder ein Organüberschreitendes Wachstum noch ein Lymphknotenbefall vorlag.

*Bzgl. HIFU hatte ich jetzt auch noch einmal meine Unterlagen durchgeschaut, hatte ja erwähnt das ich mich damals auch in einer bekannten Privatklinik in Süddeutschland vorgestellt hatte wobei man
mich mit meinen Werten ( ggf. wie bei deiner Brachyanfrage ) nicht behandeln wollte.

Auf meine Frage ob ggf. die HIFU nach einer Strahlentherapie angewandt werden könnte falls diese versagen würde bekam ich folgende Aussage:

"*HIFU nach Strahlentherapie wäre nicht möglich ( hängt wohl auch mit der Geweberegeneration im Becken zusammen !? ) Strahlen-
therapie nach HIFU wäre möglich, aber keine SEEDS."

*Allerdings ist das alles jetzt ja auch schon fast 3 Jahre her und die Medizin-
technik hatte erhebliche Fortschritte gemacht sodaß einige Behandlungsformen ( u.a. HIFU ) heute bestimmt schon ausgefeilter sind wie damals. 

So, ich hoffe wir haben dich nun nicht zusehr verwirrt. Aber du solltest den Kampf gegen deinen Untermieter angehen, egal in welcher Form denn von der Aggressivitätsform ist er nicht zu Unterschätzen.

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Knut, danke.



> Ich dachte bei Deiner Antwort an Ludwig, dass Du begriffen hattest, dass auf der Diagnoseseite noch Handlungsbedarf besteht. Ludwig gehört im Forum zu den sehr erfahrenen Teilnehmern mit einem sehr großen fachlichen Wissen, und wenn er in Deinem Thread Dir etwas schreibt, dann solltest Du Dich unbedingt damit befassen. Auch Ludwig rät Dir, die Situation Deines PKs insbesondere um die Kapsel unbedingt abzuklären, wobei dies mit jedem Tag bei Dir schwieriger wird, wegen der begonnenen Hormonblockade. Diese läßt Deinen PK und eventuelle Metastasen schrumpfen, so dass die bildgebenden Verfahren wie PET-Cholin-CT oder MRT nicht mehr ansprechen. Die DNA gibt weiter Aufschluss über die Aggressivität Deines PKs. Ich hatte ja schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht: Gleason 7, niedriger PSA und alle Stanzen positiv, da stimmt etwas nicht, da ist meiner Meinung nach Klärungsbedarf.
> Gruß Knut.


Sorry, ich hatte es nicht so deutlich begriffen. Aber inzwischen weiß ich es! Denn ich habe mich sehr lange am Telefon mit (dem sehr netten) Ludwig unterhalten! Er meint, den Biopsie-Bericht bei Prof. Bonkoff in Berlin überprüfen und eine MRT für einen Kapselcheck durchführen lassen. Du meinst allerdings, dass dies durch meine begonnene Hormonbehandlung (die ja nur vorübergehend sein sollte, um Zeit zu haben!) schwierig wird. Wegen der DNA werde ich mit meinem Urologen sprechen. Hm, nochmal zu deinem letzten Satz (Gleason 7 usw.): Könnte es sein, weil ich seit meinem Hodentumor (1987) nur mit einem Hoden lebe, dies eine Auswirkung auf den niedrigen PSA hat, und deswegen eigentlich alles PSA-mäßig relativ "normal" ist?
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Patrick

> Könnte es sein, weil ich seit meinem Hodentumor (1987) nur mit einem Hoden lebe, dies eine Auswirkung auf den niedrigen PSA hat, und deswegen eigentlich alles PSA-mäßig relativ "normal" ist?
> Viele Grüße
> Helmut


*Guten Morgen, Helmut

jede Antwort auf die o.a. Frage kann nur Spekulativ sein ! Deshalb solltest du dir jetzt hierüber keine Gedanken machen. 
Wenn du jetzt eine Zweitbegutachtung der Biopsiepräparate machen
lässt und eine MRT dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg und danach muß dann deine Therapieentscheidung treffen.

Wobei ich dir fest die Daumen drücke das der Tumor auf die Kapsel beschränkt ist.

Übrigens habe ich auch vor meiner Behandlung eine 3-Monatsspritze
erhalten. Und zwar aus den Gründen dass das Tumorwachstum eingedämmt werden sollte und das die Prostata dadurch etwas schrumpft was für die Bestrahlung von Vorteil wäre / war.

Diesen Weg wäre man übrigens damals auch bei der HIFU gegangen
denn es hiess, je weniger Prostatavolumen umso besser die Behandlungsmöglichkeit.

P.

*

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Helmut,

Wenn Du direkt mit Ludwig sprichst, dann bist Du in guten Händen. Bezüglich Deiner Frage, ob ein oder zwei Hoden den PSA beeinflussen bin ich, wie es auch schon Patrick fomulierte, überfordert. Ich würde zwar sagen nein, da PSA Prostata spezifisch ist, aber ich weiß es nicht. In der Uniklinik Ulm erhälst Du PET-Cholin-CT und MRT in einem Aufwasch. Das Problem wird sein, ob Deine Kasse dies bezahlt. Ich meine aber mit Deiner Vorgeschichte (Hodenkrebs), sollte dies bei einer ordentlichen Begründung Deines Arztes möglich sein. Dein PSA ist unter der Hormonblockade bereits 1 : 10 zurück gegangen, und deshalb muss ein erfahrener Arzt beurteilen, inwieweit dann schon die bildgebenen Verfahren beeinträchtigt werden. Andererseits ist der schnelle PSA-Rückgang positiv, da dies eher der Hinweis für einen nicht so aggressiven Krebs ist. Deshalb meine Empfehlung die DNA bestimmen zu lassen, um mehr Information zu haben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Andererseits ist der schnelle PSA-Rückgang positiv, da dies eher der Hinweis für einen nicht so aggressiven Krebs ist.


Hallo Knut,

das würde mich genauer interessieren, kennst Du dazu nähere Informationen?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo Patrick,



> Hallo Helmut,
> a) Diese Form des Tumors scheint bei uns vorzuliegen.... ohne dir jetzt irgendwelche Angst machen zu wollen.
> 
> b) "*HIFU nach Strahlentherapie wäre nicht möglich ( hängt wohl auch mit der Geweberegeneration im Becken zusammen !? ) Strahlen**therapie nach HIFU wäre möglich, aber keine SEEDS."*
> 
> c) Allerdings ist das alles jetzt ja auch schon fast 3 Jahre her und die Medizintechnik hatte erhebliche Fortschritte gemacht sodaß einige Behandlungsformen ( u.a. HIFU ) heute bestimmt schon ausgefeilter sind wie damals. 
> 
> d) So, ich hoffe wir haben dich nun nicht zusehr verwirrt. Aber du solltest den Kampf gegen deinen Untermieter angehen, egal in welcher Form denn von der Aggressivitätsform ist er nicht zu Unterschätzen.


zu a) hm, na du bist gut! Schön langsam kribbelt die Angst (die ich bisher weitgehend unterdrücken konnte) schon in mir hoch...
zu b) ich sags ja: 5 Ärzte 5 Meinungen. Bisher hörte ich nur, dass HIFU fast nach JEDER Behandlung möglich wäre. Aber vielleicht hatte ich es auch nicht richtig verstanden. 
zu c) ich hoffte mit jeder Woche zuwarten, dass sich die Medizintechnik immer weiter verbessern wird. Aber allzulange warten sollte ich nicht mehr, ich weiß! Spätestens nach Ablauf der zweiten Dreimonatsspritze, die ich mir Anf. Mai geben lassen wollte, MUSS die Therapie beginnen, egal welche!
zu d) verwirrt werde ich allerdings schön langsam schon. Aber noch bin ich guten Mutes, dass ich meinen Untermieter (auch diesmal) besiegen kann!! Das mit der Aggressivität gibt mir natürlich schon zu denken...
Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für deine Antwort
Helmut

----------


## HelmutG

*Hallo Patrick*



> *Guten Morgen, Helmut*
> 
> *jede Antwort auf die o.a. Frage kann nur Spekulativ sein ! Deshalb solltest du dir jetzt hierüber keine Gedanken machen.* 
> *Ok.*
> *Wenn du jetzt eine Zweitbegutachtung der Biopsiepräparate machen* *lässt und eine MRT dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg und danach muß dann deine Therapieentscheidung treffen.*
> *Ja, und vielleicht noch die DNA.*
> 
> *Wobei ich dir fest die Daumen drücke das der Tumor auf die Kapsel beschränkt ist.*
> *Hoffentlich!*
> ...

----------


## HelmutG

*Hallo Knut,*



> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> Wenn Du direkt mit Ludwig sprichst, dann bist Du in guten Händen. 
> *Ja das glaube ich auch!*
> Bezüglich Deiner Frage, ob ein oder zwei Hoden den PSA beeinflussen bin ich, wie es auch schon Patrick fomulierte, überfordert. Ich würde zwar sagen nein, da PSA Prostata spezifisch ist, aber ich weiß es nicht. 
> *Ok.*
> In der Uniklinik Ulm erhälst Du PET-Cholin-CT und MRT in einem Aufwasch. 
> *Hm, in München gibts sowas nicht? Wäre mir lieber, weil näher, Sorry.*
> Das Problem wird sein, ob Deine Kasse dies bezahlt. Ich meine aber mit Deiner Vorgeschichte (Hodenkrebs), sollte dies bei einer ordentlichen Begründung Deines Arztes möglich sein.
> ...


*Viele Grüße Helmut*

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo liebe Freunde,
da bin ich wieder mit einer kurzen Zusammenfassung: 
29.10.06 - PSA 3,8
15.12.06 - Biopsie GS 3+4, Prostatagröße 26 g
01.02.07 - Dreimonatsspritze LHRH (Profact)
15.03.07 - PSA 0,27
*Neu:* Inzwischen stellten zwei Urologen (mein Landshuter und einer vom Harlachinger HIFU-Team) unabhängig voneinander fest, dass aus meinem Biopsiebefund ersichtlich, dass doch nur der linke Lappen (nicht alles) befallen ist, der rechte scheint ok zu sein.
03.05.07 - PSA 0,08
03.05.07 - Dreimonatsspritze LHRH (Profact)

Jetzt bin ich zu 90% entschlossen, dass ich die HIFU-Therapie linksseitig machen lasse, und da die rechte Seite noch ok scheint, diese möglichst nerverhaltend (Potenz). Die Wartezeit in München-Harlaching beträgt z.Zt. 14 Tage. Wenn ich mich also Ende Mai anmelde, könnte ich Mitte bis Ende Juni dran kommen.
Hat dazu jemand von euch eine Meinung?
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo liebe Freunde,
hier nochmal meine Zusammenfassung: 
1987 Hodentumor, seither alles ok.
02.08.05 - PSA 2,4
29.10.06 - PSA 3,8
15.12.06 - Biopsie GS 3+4, Prostatagröße 26 g, linker Lappen befallen, der rechte scheint ok zu sein.
Unschlüssig welche Therapie, deswegen:
01.02.07 - Dreimonatsspritze LHRH (Profact)
15.03.07 - PSA 0,27
03.05.07 - PSA 0,08
03.05.07 - Dreimonatsspritze LHRH (Profact)
15.06.07 - PSA 0,10
Ich habe mich nun in München-Harlaching angemeldet. Termin: 23.07. (Voruntersuchungen). *Am 24.07. wird dann die HIFU-Therapie* *linksseitig angewendet werden.* *Habe ich mich richtig entschieden? Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen...*
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Helmuth,

ob du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hast wirst du erst feststellen
können wenn der Eingriff abgeschlossen ist und du die Ergebnisse vorliegen hast !
Jeder der dir jetzt eine Meinung kundtut die von deiner Abweicht könnte dich nur verunsichern. Daher solltest du dir jetzt selber sagen, das du dich ausführlich informiert hast und alle Vor und Nachteile der verschiedenen Therapien abgewogen hast und das deine Entscheidung für die HIFU für deinen
Fall die beste ist !
( Dies habe ich mir bei meiner Therapieform auch gesagt, denn schliesslich geht es hier nicht um eine Form der Geldanlage oder um einen Autokauf sondern um etwas dass das weitere Leben zumindest aber die Lebensqualität wesentlich beeinflusst und was man nicht durch einen " Federstrich" wieder korrigieren kann.

Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg mit der HIFU !

Es wäre schön wenn du uns über die ganze Abwicklung und die Anwendung auf dem Laufenden halten würdest.
Und wenn du die Möglichkeit hast wäre es für einige von uns sehr interessant wenn du die Ärzte ggf. einmal Fragen könntest inwieweit die HIFU bei Fehlgeschlagenen Strahlentherapien ( nicht SEEDS ) angewandt werden kann.

Als Helmut nochmals viel Glück und alles Gute !

----------


## TR-Willi

Hallo Helmut,
im November 2006 habe ich mich für einen Schulfreund an das Forum gewandt. Dessen Werte waren: T2c, Gleason 4 + 5 = 9, PSA 14. In Ulm wurden PET-CT und MRT durchgeführt mit dem Ergebnis: Kein Anhalt für LK-Metastasen, kein Anhalt für Fernmetastasen.
Mein Schulfreund hat sich für HIFU in M-Harlaching entschieden. Im Februar wurde die vorgeschaltete TURP durchgeführt und Mitte März die HIFU. In der nächsten Woche erfolgt die erste PSA-Bestimmung. Wir sind natürlich sehr gespannt und ich werde auch sofort berichten.
Was die HIFU-Beurteilung im Forum angeht habe ich immer mehr den Eindruck:"Was der Bauer nicht kennt..." Bei keiner  Therapie kann der Arzt eine 100-prozentige Entfernung aller Tumorzellen garantieren. Mit einer HIFU hältst Du Dir aber noch weitere Verfahren offen. 

Alles Gute

Willi

----------


## lienchen

Hallo Helmut,

mein Vater hat sich auch für die Hifu-Methode entschieden, in ca. 
4 Wochen hat er den Krankenhaustermin.
Er hat lange überlegt zwischen Da Vinci-Methode und Hifu. Da er mehrere Bypässe hat traut er sich nicht die Operation zu wagen.
Die OP wird in Gronau durchgeführt, Turp erfolgt vorher in der gleichen Narkose. 
Obwohl die Prostata auch nur einseitig befallen ist (wenn der Gleason so stimmt!!) werden beide Seiten mit Hifu behandelt, da das Risiko sonst einfach zu hoch ist lt. Arzt.

Gruß lienchen

----------


## Urologe

> " Bei keiner  Therapie kann der Arzt eine 100-prozentige Entfernung aller Tumorzellen garantieren. Mit einer HIFU hältst Du Dir aber noch weitere Verfahren offen. 
> 
> Alles Gute
> 
> Willi


Hallo Willi,
das ist nicht ganz korrekt - eine radikale Prostataoperation ist danach praktisch nicht mehr möglich.
Man geht inzwischen ja sogar dazu über nach Bestrahlung oder Seeds zu operieren - aber selbst Huland, Stief, etc. die mal eine OP nach HIFU versucht haben sagen, das die Prostata nach HIFU derart in ihrem Bett "eingemauert" ist, das eine Prostataentfernung faktisch UNMÖGLICH ist,
es sei man akzepiert, das der Pat. 100% impotent und 100% inkontinent danach ist.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Helmut,
> im November 2006 habe ich mich für einen Schulfreund an das Forum gewandt. Dessen Werte waren: T2c, Gleason 4 + 5 = 9, PSA 14. In Ulm wurden PET-CT und MRT durchgeführt mit dem Ergebnis: Kein Anhalt für LK-Metastasen, kein Anhalt für Fernmetastasen.
> Mein Schulfreund hat sich für HIFU in M-Harlaching entschieden
> 
> Alles Gute
> 
> Willi


Ich hoffe, Ihrem Freund geht es gut. Mit seinen Daten ergeben sich folgende Wahrscheinlichkeiten:

*19% organbegrenzt
74% extrakapsulär
59% Samenblasenbefall
20% Lymphknotenbefall*

Da ist es eigentlich unverantwortlich eine HIFU zu machen (zumindest hätte man vorher die Beckenlymphknoten operativ entfernen solle).
Bei einer TUR-Prostata werden praktisch immer grosse Venen eröffnet und dann auch Tumormaterial in den Kreislauf gespült. Und gerade hohe Gleasonscores sind in der Lage, auf dieser Weise Metastasen an untypischer Stelle in der oberen Körperhälfte zu machen.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Da ist es eigentlich unverantwortlich eine HIFU zu machen...


Lieber fs,

gibt es eigentlich eine Indikationsstellung, bei der die HIFU die zu präferierende Therapie - d.h. mit besserer Prognose als andere Therapieformen - ist? Ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen...

Einen Ihrer norddeutschen Kollegen, der hier in einem anderen Thread kürzlich knapp vor der Heiligsprechung stand (einschl. Groß-Foto), habe ich so verstanden, dass er die HIFU eher für eine lukrative Masche einzelner Kollegen ohne wirkliche Existenzberechtigung hält. Aber vielleicht habe ich das ja auch missverstanden!?!

Herzliche Grüße nach Celle

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Schorschel,

aufpassen! Du lässt sonst den Geist aus der Flasche! (Simbad der Seereiber)

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Patrick

Ohne jede Wertung möchte ich folgendes zur Kenntnis bringen:

Bei mir wurde bei PSA 5,2 und Gleason 3+4 und trotz eines
kleinen Prostatavolumens eine HIFU in Heidelberg abgelehnt da 
beide Lappen befallen waren.

Damalige Aussage ( ist ja auch schon wieder 3 Jahre her ) ... 
HIFU geeigneter für kleinere Tumore im Anfangsstadium... !? 

Aber scheinbar ist und war man in München schon erheblich weiter.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Du lässt sonst den Geist aus der Flasche!...


Lieber Helmut!

War nicht so gedacht. Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich die Lobhudelei etwas heftig fand.

Herzliche Grüße nach Bayern!

Schorschel

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo liebe Freunde,
vielen Dank für euere jüngsten Zuschriften. Vor allem die Meinung vom "urologe" hat mich sehr zum Nachdenken bewogen, und ich habe meine Strategie nochmal geändert: Ich werde morgen meinen HIFU-Termin in Harlaching für den 23.07. absagen! 
Stattdessen will ich nun ebenfalls in der 30. KW eine retropubische (also radikale) OP in München Großhadern bei OA Dr. Becker machen lassen. Wie ich hörte, könnte man bei mir das Nervenbündel rechts erhalten und somit dürfte ich mit Potenzerhalt rechnen können. Da ich mich mit zwar knapp 68 Jahren noch ziemlich jung und sportlich fühle, hoffe ich nun die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben! Lang genug hat es gedauert... Ich danke Allen, die mir hier zugeschrieben und ihre Meinung gesagt haben. 
Wie ich dann mit dieser "weltweit anerkannten Therapie mit der höchsten krebsfreien Langzeit-Überlebensrate" zurecht komme, werde ich gerne hier berichten. Bitte haltet mir die Daumen...
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Helmut



> Stattdessen will ich nun ebenfalls in der 30. KW eine retropubische (also radikale) OP in München Großhadern bei OA Dr. Becker machen lassen. Wie ich hörte, könnte man bei mir das Nervenbündel rechts erhalten und somit dürfte ich mit Potenzerhalt rechnen können. Da ich mich mit zwar knapp 68 Jahren noch ziemlich jung und sportlich fühle, hoffe ich nun die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben!


Meine ganz persönliche Erfahrung ist mit der gleichen Entscheidung gut leben zu können!
Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen ist die nur 50%-ige Sicherheit bei der Potenz, trotz einseitigem Erhalt des Nervenbündels. Beim Erhalt der Kontinenz ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einem erfahrenen Operateur gegen 100%. 
Wir alle hier, halten Dir die Daumen, vor Allem dafür, dass Dein Mitbewohner für immer verschwindet.

Alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo HelmutG,

auch ich wünsche für die bevorstehende OP in M-Großhadern alles Gute. Ich habe den gleichen Schritt im Sep.06 gewagt, Großhadern ist wohl -urologisch- das Beste, zumindest im Süden der Republik. 
Beidseitiger Nervenerhalt war das Ergebnis, Kontinenz keine Frage, die Potenz ist jetzt- 9 Monate nach OP- zu ca. 60 Prozent wieder da, ohne Viagra und Co. und wenn's so bleibt, kann ich auch damit leben. Vielleicht wird's ja noch ein wenig besser :-)
Also, alles Gute 
Volker

----------


## TR-Willi

Hallo Urologe,
gestern rief mein Schulfreund an und hatte den ersten PSA-Wert nach der HIFU: 0,040. Bisher gibt es nichts was ihn die Entscheidung für HIFU bereuen liesse. Jetzt warten wir auf die Biopsie in 3 Monaten.
Viele Grüße
Willi

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
ich war heute beim Chefarzt der Urologie im Landshuter Klinikum, Prof. Dr. Rothenberger, der mir 1987 meinen Hodentumor entfernte. Er meinte, dass bei meinem GS von 3+4 weder eine Brachy, noch eine HIFU empfehlenswert ist.
In Landshut wird (seit 6 Jahren über 400 mal) die laparoskopische OP nach dem Verfahren, wie sie in der Charite entwickelt wurde, angewendet. Seit einiger Zeit machen sie (Rothenberger und Dr. Kratzer) ausschließlich diese Methode, die sich bestens bewährt hat, weil der Operateur dabei eine deutlich bessere Sicht hat. Also kein Bauchschnitt mehr. Zur Zeit machen sie etwa 100 OPs jährlich, die immer unter Vollnarkose durchgeführt werden. Die Prostata und die Samenbläschen werden entfernt und die Lympfknoten entnommen. Es wird versucht, möglichst beidseitig nerverhaltend zu operieren. Der Katheder wird nach 7 Tagen entfernt und die Verbleibdauer im KKH beträgt ca. 9-12 Tage im Zweibettzimmer mit Nasszelle.
Ich werde morgen meinen Termin in Großhadern absagen und mich in Landshut zum gleichen Termin (23.07.) anmelden. Ich hoffe, dass dies nun endgültig sein wird und danke allen aus diesem Forum, die mir bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen haben...
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## ottogerd

Helmut ich will dich nicht verunsichern, aber mein DOC sagte bei dieser Methode ist die Gefahr groß, das Reste verbleiben und rät davon ab. Ich schätze sein Urteil, da er selbst operiert wurde.

Und die im Vergleich zu anderen geringe Zahl der OP dieser Klinik überzeugt mich nicht.

Stief in München hat einen guten Ruf und auf jeden Fall mehr Erfahrung als Landshut. Ich würde das überdenken.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Helmut,

Du kennst sicher den Spruch: "Wer lange fragt, geht lange irr!"
Im Grundsatz ist gegen eine laparoskopische Op nichts einzuwenden, wenn sie von den absoluten Experten durchgeführt wird. Es mag durchaus sein, dass mit dieser Methode das OP-Feld besser eingesehen werden kann, als das mit der klassischen Bauchschnitt-Methode der Fall ist. Nur, die Genauigkeit der Schnittführung ist bei der laparoskopischen RPE nur indirekt über die gelenkigen Instrumente möglich. Sie erfordert deshalb eine um ein Vielfaches höhere Geschicklichkeit des Operateurs.
Wenn Du also sicher bist, dass in der Landshuter Klinik diese Leistung erbracht wird, dann bleibe bei dieser Entscheidung, aber treffe sie entgültig.
Solltest Du nach der RPE nämlich anfangen ständig dich zu fragen: "Hätte ich doch ...", dann wirst Du Deinen Krebs nur schwerlich besiegen können.
Aus psychischer Sicht wird von Dir Entschlossenheit verlangt, um dem Krebs Dein inneres Gleichgewicht entgegen zu setzen!

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du für Dich die richtige Entscheidung triffst.
Heribert

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo liebe Freunde,
ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ich habe meine Meinung noch einmal geändert, und zwar zum allerletzten Mal! 
Ich habe mich nun doch nicht, wie eigentlich geplant, in GH abgemeldet und in Landshut an. Nein, es bleibt dabei: Ich werde am Dienstag, 24.07. in Großhadern von OA Dr. Becker, höchstwahrscheinlich per Laparaskopie operiert. Dabei wird sicher versucht beidseitig die Nervenstränge zu erhalten. 
Ich bin jetzt sehr froh diese Entscheidung getroffen zu haben und lasse mich durch nichts mehr davon abbringen...
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Laparoskopie*

Hallo Helmut, gut so. "*Entscheidung macht frei"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo Helmut,

ich kenne dieses sowohl als auch, ich bin nach der Diagnose auch in eine gewisse operative Hektiv verfallen.... 

Großhadern ist sicher eine der besten Adressen in der Republik bei RPE. Die wissen alle, wovon sie reden und du bist in guten Händen. Nur die Zimmer Ausstattung ist nicht mehr Standard, aber wenn die OP gut verläuft, ist das wurscht, denke ich.

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg und danach immer 0,00 ng/ml (!!)

wünscht

Volker

----------


## HelmutG

Hallo liebe Freunde, da bin ich wieder.
Am 24.07. machte Herr Dr. W. Khoder bei mir im Klinikum München-Großhadern eine EERPE (Endoskopische extraperitoneale radikale Protatektomie).
Die postoperative Tumorklassifilation: pT2c, pN0 (0/1 LK), pMx, G3, R0 und der GS 4+3=7.
Die OP und der Heilungsprozess verliefen sehr gut (nahezu keinerlei Schmerzen) und ich wurde schon am 01.08. (also am 8. Tag nach der OP) aus der Klinik entlassen! 
Die Dreibettzimmer und die sanitären Einrichtungen sind sicher nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand, aber die ärztliche Versorgung dort ist excellent!
Bei der OP konnten die Nerven einseitig ganz und auf der anderen Seite teilweise geschont werden. Mein Urologe riet mir, dass ich ab sofort jeden 2. Tag eine halbe Tablette "Cialis" nehmen soll um die Schwellkörper baldigst wieder zu aktivieren.
Durch gezielte BB-Gymnastik kann ich jetzt schon einen unkontrollierten Urinabgang vermeiden. Die Chancen auf Kontinenz sind also sehr gut. Eine AHB vom 08. bis zum 29.08. in Kellberg bei Passau wird folgen.
Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich mich nach langem Überlegen zu dieser OP entschlossen habe und ich würde es wieder genauso machen, allerdings nicht mehr 6 Monate warten!
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Gratulation*

Hallo Helmut, schön, wieder von Dir zu hören. Ich wünsche Dir, daß es weiter so gut läuft und Du schon bald alle Unannehmlichkeiten wieder vergessen hast.

*"Wende dein Gesicht der Sonne zu, dann fallen die Schatten hinter dich"*
(Chinesische Weisheit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## welogi

Hallo,
meine Werte waren identisch, kein Austritt aus der Kapsel usw. Im Benjamin Franklin Klinikum in Berlin wird die Methode angewendet. Mir wurde gesagt, dass bei einem GS von 7 nicht dazu geraten wird. Die Methode wäre im Anfangsstadium (Befall einer Prostataseite) erfolgverprechend.
Deshalb hatte ich mich zur Total-OP mit Nervenerhalt entschieden, immer noch die sicherste Methode, um den Krebs zu 80-95 % zu besiegen.
Gruß
welogi

----------


## welogi

Hallo,
meine Werte waren identisch, kein Austritt aus der Kapsel usw. Im Benjamin Franklin Klinikum in Berlin wird die Methode angewendet. Mir wurde gesagt, dass bei einem GS von 7 nicht dazu geraten wird. Die Methode wäre im Anfangsstadium (Befall einer Prostataseite) erfolgverprechend.
Deshalb hatte ich mich zur Total-OP mit Nervenerhalt entschieden, immer noch die sicherste Methode, um den Krebs zu 80-95 % zu besiegen.
Gruß
welogi

----------

